
Show HN: AbTest.io a free url shortener with A/B testing features - cosbgn
https://abtest.io/?utm_source=HackerNews
======
fiatjaf
This looks like a very useful service.

The landing page could be more readable, but at least it's very clear what it
does.

I would prefer, however, that it didn't depend on Google Analytics, but that
make the setup a lot more complex, so it's probably better to stick to GA and
be useful for who uses GA.

~~~
cosbgn
Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking about a way to integrate this without
Google Analytics, the things is that I automatically filter new users (to
avoid double clicks and return real "first impression" AbTests), specific test
keyword, source, etc. Explaining to each users how to read the results on GA
it's pretty complicate. I'm looking into custom dashboards which can be shared
or a DataStudio template. In any case be assured that your data is not stored
but just returned directly from the Google API itself.

Which part in your opinion could be more readable? The one explaining what AB
Tests are?

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm not sure, I just think that there is too much empty space. The letters of
the actual written content could be a little bigger if the blank space was
reduced.

So, can't you set up your own cookies on users when redirecting them, so you
can filter later?

Ok, but really keep up with the Google Analytics approach and try to make data
presentation better. If you manage to find out a way to do it without GA than
it will be a different service, which you could run in parallel.

~~~
cosbgn
I don't add any cookies. What I do is that I add Google Analytics tags, for
example if you select the page /home and /home2 I'll split the users between
/home?utm_campaign=AbTest&medium=a&utm_keyword=abcd and
/home2?utm_campaign=AbTest&medium=b&utm_keyword=abcd (or something like this).
So then I can filter the results and show you exactly the conversion, bounce-
rate, exit-rate and all those metrics for that precise test. Does it makes
sense?

I think my messages is still a bit unclear. I'll work more on the landing
page.

